

A Bunch Of Interesting Nerdy Interviews - quoderat
http://usesthis.com/

======
ianbishop
_why's interview is.. well, what you would expect.

This was really quite helpful for me as I ordered my first ever macbook for
development just yesterday (which, with few exceptions, seems to be the
machine of choice). I now have a long list of essential software to try/buy
when it is delivered.

